
How to Install R and Python in SQL Server 2017 ML Services - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/03/04/microsoft-sql-server-2016-r-services-installation/
======
nielsb
We look at how the installation works if we want to run Python and R in SQL
Server 2017 Machine Learning Services.

